# Hanger Steak with Mushrooms and Red Wine Sauce



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2011)

Last nights birthday dinner! 

This was a keeper for sure. We served over a bed of smashed potatoes with skins. The potatoes had both cream cheese and sour cream blended in! We have just about every herb growing in the garden so just went out back to snip the rosemary and french tarragon. We pick up a really nice blend of high quality dried shrooms from Costco. Just rehydrate for 10 mins and use as normal. For starters, we had an iceberg wedge salad topped with blue cheese dressing and crumbles with fresh bacon bits on top. Dessert was a home made carrot cake. One of my favs for sure. 

Bon appétit! 

Recipe from Epicurious


----------



## Flem (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks delicious, Mike. Which Merlot were you serving? Was it the RJS, Winery Series, Washington merlot?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2011)

Cellar Craft Showcase Yakima Valley Washington Merlot!


----------



## robie (Oct 13, 2011)

At this time of day, I should not be looking at photos of something so very delicious!!! 

Looks terrific, Mike. Who does the cooking, you or the Mrs.?


----------



## vin_man (Oct 13, 2011)

looks GREAT Mike!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2011)

We cook together, we make pretty good team! 



robie said:


> At this time of day, I should not be looking at photos of something so very delicious!!!
> 
> Looks terrific, Mike. Who does the cooking, you or the Mrs.?


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> We cook together, we make pretty good team!



Yes you do. I also like the presentation; great photo.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2011)

Gotta keep that Runningwolf guy happy. He used to hang out here once upon a time!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 14, 2011)

ManOman! 

That sure looks good. 

One question... What type of mushrooms were they. I know that they were dried, but were they portabello? Button? 

The mushrooms must have put it over the top.. FORGEDABOUTIT!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2011)

They came from Costco in good size plastic container. I think this is it below. 

Looks like it has just about every kind you could ever want. They work out great for cooking in sauces etc. 

I make a pretty mean Steak Marsala (like you get at Carrabba's Italian Grill) as well and used these the last time and it was soooooo worth the calories and cholesterol!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW! 

At my local, they a gallon container of dried porcini mushrooms for about $14.00. 

I loved them in souces, soups, ontop of burgers... I could not get enough of them.

Its like they were heroin dealers, the first taste is cheap but then the price goes up once you are hooked.

Now I can't find them for under $30. 

How much was the stuff you have pictured?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2011)

IIRC that was only about $15 maybe a little less. Costco!


----------



## jamiesavoie (Oct 19, 2011)

That's my kinda of lunch! hummmm

I love the costco dried wild mushrooms! Here in Canada I pay 4$ for 1lbs of dried mushrooms! A real steal! it's an equal blend of porcini, oyster, chanterelle and boletes. Last time I bought some I took home 5 container lol Yeah I can't live without shrooms! hehe

You should learn picking wild mushroom, it's one of my other hobby and it's the most addicting hobby ever. nothing like fresh mushrooms! (some are better tasting when dried though, like porcini for exemple)


----------



## Rocky (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike, It seems to me you should be much heavier than you are! When you are not making wine and cooking, you must be working out.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2011)

I do work out but I suspect I need to increase the duration as I get older I seem to be burning less calories but I noticed consumption is still the same!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2011)

I am surrounded by wild shrooms in the mountains above me as well as Santa Fe. I have friends that go out and collect them several times a year but I know for a fact that they have favorite hunting grounds and they won't share where they are. I would have to find my own spot with a lot of effort and a little bit of luck!



jamiesavoie said:


> You should learn picking wild mushroom, it's one of my other hobby and it's the most addicting hobby ever. nothing like fresh mushrooms! (some are better tasting when dried though, like porcini for exemple)


----------



## jamiesavoie (Oct 20, 2011)

Every mushroom hunters have their “secret spot” hehe And when you found one, you’ll know why every hunter keep it a secret 

Keep looking and you’ll eventually found your own spot. Knowing to spots trees is a must, because lots of mushrooms are symbiosis with trees. 

Timings is also important. If it’s been dry for a week, don’t bother looking you won’t find much. A day after a good rain and they’ll pop everywhere!

With practice you’ll develop your “mushroom goggle” 



ibglowin said:


> I am surrounded by wild shrooms in the mountains above me as well as Santa Fe. I have friends that go out and collect them several times a year but I know for a fact that they have favorite hunting grounds and they won't share where they are. I would have to find my own spot with a lot of effort and a little bit of luck!


----------

